# Keithjohnsoutdoors



## Jknopp (Mar 2, 2012)

This place is awesome. Me and 2 buddy's just went and had a blast. We where questing it at first because is prices where so cheap but once we got there it was the best paid hunt I have ever been on. We showed up and Keith treated us like family from the start, great down to earth guy. We seen everything from axis, black bucks rams goats elk ect. I came home with a axis doe and we booked another hunt for July. So if your wondering it's a great place to hunt and have a good time.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Headed down for a return trip with my 12 year old. Trips booked March 17th and April 18th. Exotic buck and Trophy Ram


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

yep..........Keith is good people.
Just talked to him today about maybe getting down there this summer


----------



## odogg (May 2, 2007)

Headed down there February 14th for an axis doe hunt.


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

how much was your hunt if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Jknopp (Mar 2, 2012)

250 plus I gave a tip for axis doe and 2 hogs package with lodging, we had to bring food to cook


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

ok thanks


----------

